# Blitzkrieg



## eviudo (29. September 2014)

Finde beim Versuch das Addon" Ardennenschlacht 1944" zu Kopieren im Hauptspiel "mods" nicht.


----------



## golani79 (29. September 2014)

Was willst du genau machen?


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2014)

Also, wenn es darum geht, dass du bei "Blitzkrieg" für das Addon etwas in einen Ordner namens "mods" kopieren musst: entweder der Ordner ist woanders, zB bei den eigenen Dateien bzw. Dokumenten, oder aber du musst ganz simpel erst den Ordner "mods" selber kreieren und dann die Daten da reinkopieren ^^


----------

